# '65 Fan Blade Bolts and a headbolt Q



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope this is easily answered! Re-installing an original fan blade and pulley to alternator after removing an electric fan set up that was done by a previous owner. I think i have the correct 3/4" bolts but am wanting to know if they would have been used with a flat and locking washer? Any ideas? And while i'm at it, anyone have input on swapping a lower head bolt from one side to the other? At some point someone put the head bolt that has the threaded stud on top that the battery cable heat tube on the passenger side, and i'd like to move it over to the correct side. Or does this possibly create a problem? The swap entails inside bolts, not at the end of the heads. Go for it or leave it alone? Thanks.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

On the 67, there were lock washers if that helps. 

As for the head bolt, I would say don’t move it just to have it in the right place, but if you need it to mount the cable tube, I would suggest just getting the new bolt you need and change just the one bolt. It should be OK to swap it, but just in case it could cause a problem, you have cut your risk in half.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds like a better plan.


----------

